# Porter Cable 5008 Dovetail Template



## rmcgehee (Jan 20, 2011)

I have an old Porter Cable 5008 Dovetail template that appears to be complete and in excellent condition but no users manual. I'm scratching my head trying to figure out how to use it. I found a parts guide online which says I need a 14 degree bit and maybe a 1/2" guide bushing but I could see me cutting up a lot of wood trying to figure it out. Anyone out there know where I can get a user manual to learn how this thing works? Thanks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rmcgehee said:


> I have an old Porter Cable 5008 Dovetail template that appears to be complete and in excellent condition but no users manual. I'm scratching my head trying to figure out how to use it. I found a parts guide online which says I need a 14 degree bit and maybe a 1/2" guide bushing but I could see me cutting up a lot of wood trying to figure it out. Anyone out there know where I can get a user manual to learn how this thing works? Thanks.


G’day Randy

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## rmcgehee (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I really thought this would be an easy question for a group of this level of experience but no luck yet. I'm going to take a bit and the jig and try to think it through. This should be interesting.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi,


----------

